# Lighting hour poll???



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am curious to everyone on here as to how long you keep your lights on? I thought it may be nice to take a survey. Also, please state wether you stagger the lights on also.


Mine is:
80 gallon=390 watts=on 10 hours solid

29 gallon=130 watts=on 10 hours solid


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

12 hours daily on all my tanks, no stagger.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

1 gallon 19 watts - 10 hours
10 gallon 20 watts - 10 hours
2.5 gallon 24 watts - 10 hours


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

10 g, 40 watts = 12 hrs

37 g, 65 watts = 12 hrs

2 - 55 g tanks, 130 watts = 12 hrs

Bill


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

75g - Many species - 96w T-8, 12 hours, 110w CF, 10hrs

55g - mostly Anubias and Java Ferns - ~96w ODNO T-8 12hours, ~96w ODNO T-8 4 hours

55g growout tank, many species - ~96w ODNO T-8 12hours, ~96w ODNO T-8 6 hours

30g - ~96w t-8 ODNO 12 hours

10g - 15w T-8 12 hours, 15w T-8 ~10 hours


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

58g - 250W HQI MH - 5 hrs for right now.

29g - 110W PCF - 10 hrs.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

And I thought this was a poll  
20H Pristella tank 65 watts PC 10 hrs a day
75 Gallon Discus tank (in process) 260 watts pc 12 hrs a day
10 Gallon apisto tank 15 watts 10 hrs a day
10 Gallon livebearer tank 20 watts 10 hrs a day


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

75 gal- 220w pc 11hours, 108w T6 flo 9 hours
46gal bow- 90 watt 11hours a day 
10 gal shrimp/moss tank - 30w 10 hours a day
35 gal hex 2x15watt odno 12 hours a day


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

10 gal. - 40 watts 6700k CF - 10 Hours a day
29 Gal - 100 watts 3400k, 4100k, and 9325k - 10 hours a day


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

12 hrs on all tanks, operated by timers except 1


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

All of my tanks are on timers too, with no staggering. 
They run from 8 - 12 hours, depending on the demand.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

52w - 20g. 10 hours.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

All my tanks run from 1 hour or so after I get up, to whenever I go to bed.


----------

